# Smoked Mexican Shrimp Cocktail



## SmokinEdge (Jul 7, 2021)

This is a tasty little summer fun meal, or side dish.
Shrimp. We use large Tiger prawn 6/8ct. For the rim, and use Argentinean shrimp for the soup. These are naturally buttery in flavor and also remind you of langoustine (lobster).







Tiger prawns





marinate all shrimp in EVO, tequila, lime juice and a little beer, and red chile powder. No salt.






Argentinean shrimp 16ct. A full pound (16oz.)
Large prawns, U-6 or 8 best (we are using 6/8ct.) 1-2 pounds
we will use here 12oz. Of Clamato, and 12oz. Of Original V-8 juice.
1 medium white onion diced
2 medium avocado, small chunked
about 4 medium garlic cloves, smashed and minced
about 2 medium/ large slicing tomatoes (out of the garden sends this to another level)
1 serrano Chile pepper minced
about 6oz of Hatch roasted and diced green Chile.
Half of a small bunch of cilantro minced
1 cucumber diced
1-2 tsp cumin
1-2 tsp chicken bouillon 
2 large limes juiced.

Grill the shrimp over apple wood and charcoal.





Cover the big prawns with foil on a plate to keep warm.
Chop Argentinean shrimp For the soup.





Mix all ingredients ( no large prawns) in a bowl and chill





Then presentation with large smoked prawns.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 7, 2021)

Looks delicious!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 7, 2021)

I'd definitely try that!


----------



## Dirty Steve (Jul 7, 2021)

That looks like a great light summer dish. Nice and refreshing on a hot summer day.  Thanks for tips.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 7, 2021)

That's a beautiful piece of work, looks delicious, Like! I eat the #15 red shrimp from Argentina about once a week, buttery and flavorful, need no sauce. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Jul 8, 2021)

Looks delicious! Up here it is almost impossible to score any  langoustines. I have one bag left. I might give this a try. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Whiskey13 (Jul 8, 2021)

I definitely have to try this for the wife, she will gobble it up before I get one bite.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 8, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 8, 2021)

Looks real good from my vantage point.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 8, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> I'd definitely try that!





sawhorseray said:


> That's a beautiful piece of work, looks delicious, Like! I eat the #15 red shrimp from Argentina about once a week, buttery and flavorful, need no sauce. RAY





Steve H said:


> Looks delicious! Up here it is almost impossible to score any  langoustines. I have one bag left. I might give this a try. Thanks for posting.





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Nice!





gmc2003 said:


> Looks real good from my vantage point.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you all for the likes. Is much appreciated


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 8, 2021)

DANG! This is right up my alley. Each ingredient made the dish sound better.
Ive not heard of Argentine Shrimp before. They sound fantastic. I'm pretty sure Asian Farmed Frozen Shrimp are the only thing available locally, although Walmart sometimes carries smaller Gulf Shrimp...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 8, 2021)

Nice idea great post and write up.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2021)

Now that is a meal that Judy & I could really get into!
I’m going to bookmark this for future use!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 8, 2021)

Congratulations on the Feature!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 8, 2021)

WOW!! That looks absolutely decadent. Excellent job and a magnificent presentation. I saw it early this morning but didn't have time to respond but glad I waited so I can say congrats on a well deserved carousel ride.

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Jul 8, 2021)

That has everything i love in it (except beef)!  Looks fantastic!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 8, 2021)

looks great


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 8, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> DANG! This is right up my alley. Each ingredient made the dish sound better.
> Ive not heard of Argentine Shrimp before. They sound fantastic. I'm pretty sure Asian Farmed Frozen Shrimp are the only thing available locally, although Walmart sometimes carries smaller Gulf Shrimp...JJ




Thank you Chef.
feel free to add or change some things. This is very versatile in its construction.


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice idea great post and write up.
> 
> Warren


Thank you. Much appreciated.


SmokinAl said:


> Now that is a meal that Judy & I could really get into!
> I’m going to bookmark this for future use!
> Nice job!
> Al


Wow! I really appreciate that Al. Hope you do. You guys will love it.


kilo charlie said:


> Congratulations on the Feature!


Thanks a bunch. I was stunned, but very honored.


tx smoker said:


> WOW!! That looks absolutely decadent. Excellent job and a magnificent presentation. I saw it early this morning but didn't have time to respond but glad I waited so I can say congrats on a well deserved carousel ride.
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert. Congratulations back to you. Yours looks amazing.



sandyut said:


> That has everything i love in it (except beef)!  Looks fantastic!


Thank you. There is no reason a guy couldn’t sneak a few snack sticks in there as well.


flatbroke said:


> looks great


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 8, 2021)

Congratulations on making the featured threads rotator!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 8, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Congratulations on making the featured threads rotator!


Thank you, I am honored.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 8, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Thank you, I am honored.


Well deserved!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jul 8, 2021)

Wow! That looks amazing. I will be trying that for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2021)

Oh Boy!!
Nice Job, Smoking Edge!!
I'd be all over that Bowl!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## hoginme (Jul 8, 2021)

Killer, I’d be all over that, I’m definitely giving this a go.  One of my favorites at the Mexican joints.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 8, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Well deserved!


You are very kind. Thank you.


hooked on smoke said:


> Wow! That looks amazing. I will be trying that for sure.


Thank you. I’m sure you will love it.


Bearcarver said:


> Oh Boy!!
> Nice Job, Smoking Edge!!
> I'd be all over that Bowl!!
> Like.
> ...


Thank you much Bear. I sure appreciate that.


hoginme said:


> Killer, I’d be all over that, I’m definitely giving this a go.  One of my favorites at the Mexican joints.


Thank you. This is a straight forward process. Enjoy.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 8, 2021)

Man that looks really good!  Very nice work!


----------



## xray (Jul 9, 2021)

Man Edge does that look really good! This is something I’d love to try. Very nicely done!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 9, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Man that looks really good!  Very nice work!


Thank you!


xray said:


> Man Edge does that look really good! This is something I’d love to try. Very nicely done!!


I appreciate it Xray. This is a very simple yet delicious lunch on a hot summer day.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 9, 2021)

I could eat that 7 days a week.  Nice!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks for the like SmokinEdge i is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## forktender (Jul 11, 2021)

Damn, that looks KILLER!!!
Just add a sleeve of Townhouse crackers and a bucket of ice cold Negra Modelo's, and you're set.

It's smoking hot here in Cali this week, 110+ degrees. 
You just made up my mind on what's for supper tomorrow or Monday night.  
I'm not big on V8 juice, so I will buzz up a few cans of CA grown tomatoes with the seeds and skins removed in the food processor for the liquid.

Thanks a bunch, that is an awesome hot weather pool side meal.
Dan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 17, 2021)

Phenomenal!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

Steve H

Here you go Sir. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 9, 2022)

Yup! I already responded to this. And saved. Step away from the tequila Steve..... Thank you sir!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

Steve H said:


> View attachment 634210
> 
> 
> Yup! I already responded to this. And saved. Step away from the tequila Steve..... Thank you sir!


Have fun buddy. It’s freaking delicious.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 9, 2022)

Man I am pretty sure I missed this last year. That is awesome! Going on the "to try" list.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 9, 2022)

Not sure how I missed this but me and Emily would tear this up. How many servings from your recipe?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Not sure how I missed this but me and Emily would tear this up. How many servings from your recipe?


2 as a light meal or 4 as a side but may need more smoked shrimp. This is best as a side or can make a light meal for brunch or lunch. Dynamite for an appetizer for just a couple people, but recipe is easily expanded.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man I am pretty sure I missed this last year. That is awesome! Going on the "to try" list.


This is a must for a summer lunch or dinner with two couples, or expand the recipe for more. It’s a crowd pleaser.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

Add beans, tortillas and some smoked pork and it’s close to heaven.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 9, 2022)

Thanks for the bump! I'll keep this in mind next time I get some fresh shrimp.


----------



## xray (Jun 9, 2022)

Thank you for this Edge and bumping it up. I saw a recipe for a Mexican cocktail a few weeks ago that I wanted to make this summer. It totally slipped my mind, until this thread popped back up on my notifications.

I have cooked shrimp in the freezer that I wanted to use up, a Mexican cocktail sounds perfect for it.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks for the bump! I'll keep this in mind next time I get some fresh shrimp.





xray said:


> Thank you for this Edge and bumping it up. I saw a recipe for a Mexican cocktail a few weeks ago that I wanted to make this summer. It totally slipped my mind, until this thread popped back up on my notifications.
> 
> I have cooked shrimp in the freezer that I wanted to use up, a Mexican cocktail sounds perfect for it.


Give it a try guys. The flavors are so good. I know it will be a hit.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 9, 2022)

Man, I love this post as much as I did about a year back! We keep the fridge freezer stocked with the #15 reds from Argentina, on sale once a month and I always stock up. Only place I see prawns like that are the Asian market, might have to don my mask and go for a ride. Not kidding, I'm still wearing my mask to market every time, just a old fraidy cat. RAY


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Man, I love this post as much as I did about a year back! We keep the fridge freezer stocked with the #15 reds from Argentina, on sale once a month and I always stock up. Only place I see prawns like that are the Asian market, might have to don my mask and go for a ride. Not kidding, I'm still wearing my mask to market every time, just a old fraidy cat. RAY


Heck just use whatever shrimp is on hand, it’ll be fine. The big ones are sweet and great for presentation but the smaller one will go further around the glass and eat just as good. Thanks Ray.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 9, 2022)

I’m glad this came back around! We’ve been crushing the shrimp since it got warm. Will definitely give it a go, looks incredible!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I’m glad this came back around! We’ve been crushing the shrimp since it got warm. Will definitely give it a go, looks incredible!


Thank you Jed, give it a go. You will enjoy it. I’m sure of it.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 9, 2022)

Perhaps I missed this before but very nice!! I bookmarked to make this for sure.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 10, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Perhaps I missed this before but very nice!! I bookmarked to make this for sure.


Thank you Jeff, with your skills you will knock this one out of the park.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 10, 2022)

*HELL YEAH!*


----------

